# EHX Memory Boy vs Memory Man, no brainer.



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi, a couple of months ago I sold my DMM cause let's face it, they are huge pedals. I saw the Memory Boy and looked at a couple demos on Youtube, it looked like a perfect replacement, specially at around 100$ I could even buy two pedals by selling my DMM. So I sold it and bought a Memory Boy and a Big Muff w/tone wicker. Well what a disappointment, the memory boy sounded very dark, the echoes where weak, sounded metallic, artificial. The vibrato and chorus controls where way too sensitive. The square wave was somewhat amusing at first but I never really used it.

Needless to say I have since sold my Memory Boy and bought another DMM on ebay for a lot more than what I sold mine and I gotta tell you, I will never sell it again. I love this pedal. If you have two amps, I recommend you plug the dry out and echo out into each amp and turn the blend up to 12 o'clock, that way one of the amps only plays the echo and one plays the dry signal, AWESOME stereo effect. 

Oh btw, I sold the Big Muff too and bought a Way Huge swollen pickle from a fellow forum member, awsome pedal. Now i'm waiting for my OCD v2.0 in the mail also bought from a GC member. I love this forum 

Happy holidays!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a demo, sorry for the poor quality i'm just getting used to my Zoom H2. My playing isn't the best i'm just messing around. At the beginning the DMM is off, I then turn it on in Vibrato mode then I switch to Chorus mode and at the end I add the Holy Grail Reverb to the mix (it's after the DDM in the chain). You should here the clicks on the pedals when I step on them.

This is with a single amp in mono and it sounds so much better in person. I can post a clip with too amps in stereo if you want.

http://upload.dazurn.com/dmm.mp3


----------

